# Announcing Voice of the Cannabis Patient, a Blog for You



## VOTCP (Jun 7, 2007)

:welcome:  Announcing Voice of the Cannabis Patient, a Blog for Medical Marijuana Patients....Speak Out, Smoke Out! A place to speak your issues, a place to network, a blog of our own.  Visit trutheness.vox.com....looking forward!  :joint:


----------

